# Grammar



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Grammar on this site is unbelievable. More than a few of you need this. YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Pot, meet kettle. It's YOU'RE WELCOME.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pot, meet kettle. It's YOU'RE WELCOME.


Wow! Talk about fist in mouth! I think participating in this forum is starting to work against my brain...


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Who kares about dagum grammer anywaay 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Both my grammers is dead and buried....now my wife is a grammer to our grandsons....ain't grammer great?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Love it….as an English teacher, I can't help but love it!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I laughed all morning at this.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Pot, meet kettle. It's YOU'RE WELCOME.
> 
> Wow! Talk about fist in mouth! I think participating in this forum is starting to work against my brain...


I don't know if you're aware of this but from September 7, 2007 thru November 6, 2012 It was against the UWN rules to bring your brains with you when you logged onto the Forum. In an effort to increase membership the UWN now encourages each and every member to bring their brains. It's not mandatory though and many members, including this *moderator*, often times choose to sign in without a brain.

.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Grammar on this site is unbelievable. More than a few of you need this. YOU'RE WELCOME


My grammar lost her sight, trying to read the grammar on this site, now someone wants to cite her with a citation for using improper grammar on this site. Just need a little insight to understand everyone's grammar.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny you posted this. I changed my sig line a few weeks ago because of this very thing.


----------

